# Looks like Illinois could be done??



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I seems like the jet stream has changed and everything is staying north. Think we are done with the snow for the most part?

I hope not. 2 more 5" events and ill be all good. or should I say, if i can get about 30-40 more hours in ill be set.

What do you guys think?


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

nope.

The jet stream has buckled more and faster this season than I can remember. In fact the stream has not been the consistent factor as usual. You need to look for the front waves this year as they are acting as strong impulses. Reading the maps is tough like summer storms.

Thr 6m minor snow fog. 9-midnight maybe a quick inch or dusting. Sunday ..... Sunday .... Sunday ... The maps keep favoring a massive storm in mid/lower WI and mid IL. The models are continuing to increase the storm and coverage over upper IL. Still days away but, it is tracking to be nutty big deal.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

NOAA says storm for late Sunday into early week...


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I pre-salted on the 10th and plowed/salted on the 11th last year.

*April *11th 2007


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

We got a huge storm on April 1st, 2007......there's still time boys...


----------



## McDude (Jan 26, 2008)

originally thought to take a more south east track it looks like all the meteorologist are saying it's now aiming towards Chicago.



> On Sunday, the storm is forecast to spread its rain and snow into the Midwest as severe thunderstorms threaten the Deep South. If the storm were to develop to its full potential, an all-out blizzard may unfold for portions of the Great Lakes. The latest indications are the storm will travel toward the eastern Great Lakes with strong winds circulating around the center. Heavy snow would fall on its northern and western flank, perhaps centered on the Chicago, Ill.-Milwaukee, Wisc. area.


http://www.accuweather.com/news-top-headline.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0

we shall see. what a winter!


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

Tom says to watch sunday/sunday night... 12+ inches are possible. The storm is coming up from Texas and is takin in a lot of gulf Moisture.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

So far the models are tracking our way. Very large, strong systems. we need a little more tracking and the rain/snow line could be iffy. If the snow clouds line up ... it will make the last large snow storm look like a dusting. Still days away though!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

not trying to rub anything is anyones face but do you see what i mean now? it seems like everything is changing at the last minute. the winds are changing and away from our favor. we are hovering +/- to close to the freezing line.

Dont get me wrong, i want 2 more events out of this storm to be SUPER happy. but im thinking that we may be done.

On a positive note, looks like the end of the month looks like a big storm possibly but i am not getting my hopes up until im plowing it. 

Looks like ill have plenty of time to get ready for the lawncare season.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I would still like to get a 100 + more hours this year.

I put a ton out in repairs this year and need some recovery. payup


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

REAPER;520011 said:


> I would still like to get a 100 + more hours this year.
> 
> I put a ton out in repairs this year and need some recovery. payup


I hear ya! 100 would be really nice but ill settle for 40

if i can get 40 ill be in real good shape for the green season.

100 hours and im buying a new mower, lol


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Historically, we should see 1 or 2 events left in February and 1 or 2 in early March. I don't put much into projections that are out longer than 5 days unless they note why. The moisture and cold is trending our way.

I agree this week looks like zipo. Week after probable. February has trended more below average temp days than normal and our normal is suppose to be climbing back up. A few years back winter stuck around longer and the cold actually stuck around till June with far below average including freezes. 

I too would really like to see 2 more big 8-12" storms and 3 more 3-4" quick shots.


----------

